# Can I brine a chicken and THEN freeze it?



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't see why not, but maybe someone knows a reason why I shouldn't do this?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Kosher poultry has to be "soaked and salted" within a certain time frame of slaughtering or it won't remain kosher. After this process is completely, kosher poultry is often frozen and sold.

I don't see how brining a chicken would be any different.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Kosher poultry has to be "soaked and salted" within a certain time frame of slaughtering or it won't remain kosher. After this process is completely, kosher poultry is often frozen and sold.

I don't see how brining a chicken would be any different.

This is just why I buy kosher poultry often, but if not I ALWAYS brine before i freeze it. Any meat/poultry you buy will taste better once cooked if you season it when you bring it home.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Great! That totally answers my question!


----------

